# RCA cable under floor



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all,
I just got a subwoofer to add to my 2 channel system. I was planning on running a 25' RCA cable under the floor (crawl space), but it's gonna take some big holes to get the RCA ends through. Any suggestions to make smaller holes in the floor, other than cutting one end off and re-soldering the plugs?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Cutting and re-soldering would be the best way.
I've also just used caulking to fill in the space made by the larger drill bit.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Having the cable come from the crawlspace into the wall cavity is the right way to do this.


Use "old work" electrical boxes.


Cut hole in wall, drill from crawlspace into wall cavity, run cable, install bridge staples to support cable, caulk holes, install old work boxes, install cover plates with RCA connectors.


Clean and professional


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

ktkelly said:


> Having the cable come from the crawlspace into the wall cavity is the right way to do this......


One end would be in an exterior wall. Isn't the wall sitting on a rim joist? And, what cable should be used to connect the RCA jacks? Coax? Twisted pair? Do the jacks and cover plated crimp or solder?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

ratherbefishing said:


> One end would be in an exterior wall. Isn't the wall sitting on a rim joist?


Yes it will be sitting on a rim joist. But the rim joist is probably a 2x10 on edge, and the wall plate is probably a 2x4 laying flat, so there's plenty of room to drill up into the wall cavity.



> And, what cable should be used to connect the RCA jacks? Coax? Twisted pair? Do the jacks and cover plated crimp or solder?



A RCA wall plate has a RCA butt connector. You plug your long cable into the back, and a shorter RCA cable that runs to the sub, or amp, into the front.

Here's the plate:

http://www.amazon.com/Single-Connec...qid=1411360584&sr=1-1&keywords=RCA+wall+plate


I've done this same job 1000's of times over the last 30 years. Retro wiring for coax, speaker wires, RCA connectors, data lines, etc, etc.


Drilling *through* the floor is a rookie way to do this....


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks. I'll crawl under the house and see if I can get into the wall. I've got a 110V receptacle on that wall. I'll look for that cable and measure 16" or 32" over.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

ratherbefishing said:


> Thanks. I'll crawl under the house and see if I can get into the wall. I've got a 110V receptacle on that wall. I'll look for that cable and measure 16" or 32" over.



Check for a PM from me....


----------

